

Where does money for research come from in the US? - ub
http://www.themadscienceblog.com/2013/11/where-does-money-for-research-come-from.html

======
ub
This is the key reason for the decline of innovation in the US. VCs are never
going to have a long view and will continue to fund the next lame messaging
app. But we need federal investment in basic research to drive step-function
innovation that will move humanity forward.

